

Ask HN: Are there companies based outside US among YC alumni? - soneca

and: Is it a problem that I am applying to the next cycle being based in Brazil (and intending to continue to be after YC, if accepted)?<p>I couldn't find out there many comments or tips regarding internationl applications. At the FAQ page there some answers regarding this, as there is no problem in not being a US citizen. But there are any company totally based outside US (not just with foreign founders)?
======
pg
Some of the better known ones are Songkick, A Thinking Ape, Vidyard, Lanyrd,
Upverter, GoCardless, and Directed Edge.

~~~
soneca
Hmmm... all of them from Canada or England, and some are based on US. Well, I
guess we will have to be the first latin team there! ;)

~~~
pg
Actually I think Authy is in Colombia.

~~~
soneca
Yes, they are. Based on US too, though. Trying to find more about their story,
sounds interesting. Thanks for the answers, but there is any downside of an
offical YC company list and info?

~~~
pg
It would require a good deal of work to keep up to date, and it wouldn't
benefit the startups in any way. If we're going to spend our time on
something, I'd rather spend it on something that will help the companies we
fund.

~~~
soneca
Fair enough. Thank you very much for the kindness of providing the examples I
asked!

